# Domain Name



## Malania (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been thinking about buying a domain name and using it as a blog to post pictures. Trying to give someone my flickr address is confusing to them, so I am looking for simple. I have been using Photography By Malania (on my blog and flickr), so I could make that the domain name (photographybymalania.com) , or I have been thinking about MalaniaHammerPhotography.com- simple because its my name. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## wedding-photographer (Jan 26, 2010)

Domain names are cheap, buy both and decide which one you like more a little further down the line.


----------



## HannahRebekah (Jan 28, 2010)

I think 'MalaniaHammerPhotography' is a little harder to understand, especially since you have an unusual first name, plus, since you've already established yourself somewhat as 'photographybymalania', it would mean getting people to recognize a new name.  Just my opinion, hope that helps.


----------

